# Huron river



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Few questions is there a shop down there tht is outfited like old lil dipper. So upset it close not sure way. How are you guys n gals currently doing on steelies. Also is the current moving extremely fast what the avg cc movement last any eyes yet or has cold held off. Haven't been down in a few years since pick up ice fishing which sucks this year getting my winter early spring chrome itch some tips might help. Thinking the hens are probably very sluggish waxies n floats right. Pm me

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Closest one now would be Bottomline on Jefferson in front of LEMP.

Andy's bought up all the rods Little Dipper had.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

bottom line while your down there or gander 

i get my bait before i leave at holdens but gander in novi should have some waxies if needed..


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

There's a gander mountain in taylor


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Yep on pardee rd between eureka and northline. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## hotdawg96 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bottom line has made some good strides at picking up more steelhead gear since lil dipper went down. Plus they're open at 6 am every day which is a huge plus in my book.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

hotdawg96 said:


> Bottom line has made some good strides at picking up more steelhead gear since lil dipper went down. Plus they're open at 6 am every day which is a huge plus in my book.


sure have improved they were better then gander in novi for a while there lol's they carried good minnows and good waxies and i am betting there better now then before .. always good to support local small business too.


----------

